# [Resolved] What kind of motherboard do I have?



## Sarge (Oct 25, 2002)

I am attempting to download drivers for a computer that I have but the only problem is I do not know what kind of motherboard it is. I have looked all over that motherboard and I have some clues but none are concrete. Here is what I came up with.
*VIA VT82C694X * and when I did a google search it came up with something similiar but nothing that matches. Any help would be appreciated.
Is there any way I can get into the setup and find the kind of motherboard that is on the computer?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Whenever someone ask a question such as this I always recommend  AIDA32.  It will give you the information you're asking for and much more.


----------



## Sarge (Oct 25, 2002)

wow...that thing is cool. It showed me everything I had in my comp. Thanks a lot!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Sarge, your welcome.
I usually don't load my computer up with cute little programs or utilities but this one I do like.


----------

